# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  melanotan moles!!! problem solved!!!!

## skeldno

I have some tca acid peel from ebay i brought it to remove my tattoos bout a year ago!

I have dabbed some on my moles 4 days ago and it works :-) i have 2 moles i have litrally thrown in the bin!!! i cant beleive it! if i had known that then i would have done them a long time ago!

Oh and this stuff does not remove tattooes like it states all i have found use for is the moles but at least it done someting lol

----------


## 956Vette

What % is your TCA? Glad to hear of your successes  :Cool:

----------


## skeldno

100%

Dont suppose you know how to get it to remove tattoos??? or does it not work?

----------


## KatsMeow

Holy crap! I would have to use it all over, but I might give it a shot! Thanks for the info, I look like a dalmation...But I'm hella tan. How do you use it? dab it on, then take it off after a certian period of time or what? Can it damage your skin?

----------


## skeldno

i just dipped a cotton bud in to it got the excess of by just rubbing it roung the inside or the rim and jusu dab the mole. it will burn like hell but just leave it for a few minute then the brning will stop just wash it with cold water and wait. the skin that grows back will be white but does catch up with the tone tho. it will scab so i advise just do 1 at a time in ur face. keep this away from your eyes it will blind you! 

Oh and afterwards it will be white for bout 10 mins this is normal.

----------


## KatsMeow

Ok, i just ordered some, it says that you have to dilute with water...did you dilute it?

----------


## skeldno

no i just used it pure. just make sure there isnt 2 much on the cotton bud you dont want enough dabbed on your mole that theres a drip on it.

----------


## Deltasaurus

Kat letus know how this goes

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Kat please don't kill yourself 


Or come back looking like this

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x...o-face-tdk.jpg

----------


## KatsMeow

BigSexy you are too much, I'm going to give it a try. 

How long do you leave it on?

----------


## MgpGator

I have been looking into this as well for accne scaring on cheeks, Will it work for this...how long till my skin looks decent. I cant go to work looking like a cheetah

----------


## skeldno

i have used it on my friends scars but they are very big ones and it did reduce them. im not sure but it on the cheeks tho i wouldnt put it on there pure i would dilute it to about 50% but you sould read up on it. it will work tho mate just not sure how to. wen i done my tatooes with it pure they were a state and i would not want that on my face! the odd spot here and there on moles is good ok tho.

I leave it on bout 2 mins you will know when it has been on there enough as the pain stops.

----------


## MgpGator

How long did the tattoo removal scar last?

----------


## m33

Did you use these on natural moles or just ones from melanotan? Whats it do, just burn a few layers of skin that then grow back? It seems like it would scab and then scar it thats the case.

----------


## skeldno

tattoo reoval scars??? 

Sorry mate im confused wot u mean?

If i apply it then it goes really skankt and peels over the period of bout 2 weeks. if you use it on your face then you wouldnt want to have to go out for at least 2 weeks

----------


## MrJuice90

How long after you stop using the Melanotan, does your tan start to fade? I started using it and tanned once, but forgot that I spend some time outside with cloths on. My face and arms make me look Dominican or something. Damn this shit works, but I don't think I'm going to be able to get an even tan. Am I screwed because I'll still be outside or will it go down some? Also, I noticed a couple of very small black dots on my forehead. I thought it was lint from putting on my shirt, but it's all skin. Only really noticeable by me, but I would still like to know if they will go away. Thanks in advance!

----------


## MrJuice90

bump

----------


## tripmachine

Iteresting! Kat I'd like to hear from you as well regarding the success of this or your experience once you do it...... so bump for an old thread.... did it work well?

----------


## wakeskate22

> i have used it on my friends scars but they are very big ones and it did reduce them. im not sure but it on the cheeks tho i wouldnt put it on there pure i would dilute it to about 50% but you sould read up on it. it will work tho mate just not sure how to. wen i done my tatooes with it pure they were a state and i would not want that on my face! the odd spot here and there on moles is good ok tho.
> 
> I leave it on bout 2 mins you will know when it has been on there enough as the pain stops.




what kind of scars were they? i have two very large white scars on my forehead that im looking to reduce from having stitches when i was younger.. would it be worth a try or would it not work for my scar's condition?

----------


## skeldno

yeah give it a try it suld work on most scars mate. If you are tanning though it will take of layers of derma so you will have light spots on your forehead where the new untanned skin comes through.

----------


## Lightsout2184

if i have a foot long scar that is almost an inch thick then there probably would be no hope right

----------


## KatsMeow

> Iteresting! Kat I'd like to hear from you as well regarding the success of this or your experience once you do it...... so bump for an old thread.... did it work well?


I still haven't used it yet, because when you use it you can't be in direct sunlight for quite some time, and I live in Florida and like being tan during the summer, I guess I'll wait until the fall to use it.

----------


## wakeskate22

> yeah give it a try it suld work on most scars mate. If you are tanning though it will take of layers of derma so you will have light spots on your forehead where the new untanned skin comes through.


and how long do you have to apply this for?

----------


## lovbyts

Ive been thinking about doing something like this, a chemical face peel but not sure if I want to have it done or do it myself? I had a LIGHT one done once, worthless, looked like I got sun burned but that's all  :Frown: 
I want where it really removes a lay or two of skin so it removes some age spots, some little blemishes and such. I'm not 20 anymore LOL

----------


## lovbyts

I did NOT hit the submit button twice, it even timed out  :Frown:  DAMN double post...

----------


## bullmastiff

> I still haven't used it yet, because when you use it you can't be in direct sunlight for quite some time, and I live in Florida and like being tan during the summer, I guess I'll wait until the fall to use it.


Actually if your a type 2 or 3 it should be ok. It's type 1's where it won't help. In fact if you burn it will severely set you back. Type 1's have to wait until 30-40mg before they start seeing results so it pays to wait till shortly then before getting allot of UV exposure.

----------


## 956Vette

> It's type 1's where it won't help


Melanotan peptides help type I skin types especially. They will not help with a pure albino as their affinity and level of a-msh is just n/a

----------


## Ripp3D

My experience with TCA so far. I purchased some TCA and gave it a try on a ugly mole that I really wanted to get rid of. I applied 100% tca on the mole with a q-tip, and it burned for about 5 minutes. There was a slight drip, and the skin that it d****** on has turned purple, as well as where the mole is. 

At this point I cannot tell if the mole is going to scab and fall off, I am still waiting. As of right now my skin is just purple where the tca was applied.

I will update and let you guys know.

----------


## Ripp3D

strange, the forums censor the word d******

d*r*i*p*p*e*d

----------


## Receiver84

So I tried this out and it didn't do anything. 100% TCA, dabbed it on about a week ago, the spot turned purple and is still purple but showing zero signs of coming off. THANK GOD I did not try it on my face or I would have a real problem cause the purple spot is much larger then the tiny mole and it would look terribly. If any else tries this DO NOT put it on anyplace you want people to see at first until you figure it out, if at all. Not sure what's up but it does not appear to work for me...yet. Luckily I am not overly concerned about the moles so it's no huge deal. Just thought if it was easy i would do it.

----------


## Receiver84

So the purple layer of skin did finally peel off and the little mole underneath is completely safe and sound LOL. Didn't even put a dent in the thing to be honest.

Feel free to try this for yourself but at least for me it did not work in the slightest.

----------


## 956Vette

> If any else tries this DO NOT put it on anyplace you want people to see at first until you figure it out, if at all.


lol, and not to be vulgar or inappropriate...but this is the same stuff used to rid genital warts and other stds. Serious stuff

----------

